# Proposed Schutzhund Rule Changes 2011



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/forum/68348.html?pagen=1

Interesting reading for sure


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

These were sent to me in October..... from a SchH USA member.

I like some of the suggestions and changes. Some not so much. 
It seems an attempt to get rid of midnight trials and to start to bring the GSD back to being ONE breed.. not "show lines" Vs. "Working lines." 

Be interesting to see how much anything truly changes.


----------



## GermanDogs (Dec 1, 2010)

Sorry, but that's wrong. It was planned, but they revised that rearragement. Thats my information. I get it 2 weeks ago.

http://www.dvg-hundesport.de/dvg/home/vielseitigkeitssport/informationen_vom_ofs.de.html


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> soeben erhielt ich über den dhv die offizielle Mitteilung des Vorsitzenden
> der FCI-Gebrauchshundekommission, Frans Jansen, dass die geänderte IPO
> 2011 nicht in Kraft treten wird. Dies zieht automatisch nach sich, dass auch die VPG
> ...


I try to translate (sorry for my english, I try my best... :doh

Dear Sirs,
just now I get an official information by the president of the FCI-Working Dogs Commitee, Frans Jansen. The changed IPO 2011 will not coming into force. That means automatically that the IPO will not yet be changed at time. The Begleithundeprüfung will also be valid in the current version.
Best wishes
Christa Bremer


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

The changes are looking to be voted on in 2012 instead. So they're still proposed changes.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

GermanDogs said:


> Sorry, but that's wrong. It was planned, but they revised that rearragement. Thats my information. I get it 2 weeks ago.
> 
> http://www.dvg-hundesport.de/dvg/home/vielseitigkeitssport/informationen_vom_ofs.de.html
> 
> ...


You did fine. My German is a lot scarier than your English....


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

I heard about the moves and read about this on another forum. Pretty interesting stuff.


----------

